# Hi, I'm new



## laurelin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

My name is laurelin, from Berkshire in the UK. I have a collection of agouti mice, and am looking to re-home some of them as I have a few too many!

Nice to be here!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Laurelin.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Laurelin


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## laurelin (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely welcome! :mrgreen:


----------

